# Brand New toro 1030 hd



## Denver mike (11 mo ago)

Hi Friends , i just received my Toro 1030 hd snow blower. excided to say the least especially with snow coming tomorrow.

I put fresh non ethanol fuel in . Followed starting directions and it will not start. Made sure fuel valve was open.. used electric start ..still wont turn over. I removed carb drain screw from bowl and it doesn't seem to be getting any gas no matter how many times i prime it .Hoses all seem to be connected and know kinks . Has anyone experienced any thing like this or have a suggestion. Any help of course would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Denver mike said:


> Hi Friends , i just received my Toro 1030 hd snow blower. excided to say the least especially with snow coming tomorrow.
> 
> I put fresh non ethanol fuel in . Followed starting directions and it will not start. Made sure fuel valve was open.. used electric start ..still wont turn over. I removed carb drain screw from bowl and it doesn't seem to be getting any gas no matter how many times i prime it .Hoses all seem to be connected and know kinks . Has anyone experienced any thing like this or have a suggestion. Any help of course would be greatly appreciated.


Are you sure the fuel valve is open? Did you try turning it the other way just to see? With the drain screw removed and the valve open fuel should flow out of the hole. If fuel can't make it to the bowl with the valve open there must be an obstruction somewhere in the line/tank.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

take the fuel line off of the carb's fuel inlet. is there gas coming from the fuel tank?


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

JJG723 said:


> Are you sure the fuel valve is open? Did you try turning it the other way just to see? With the drain screw removed and the valve open fuel should flow out of the hole. If fuel can't make it to the bowl with the valve open there must be an obstruction somewhere in the line/tank.


I did that with my generator recently. The fuel line comes down and does a 90 and I had the valve aligned with the fuel line to the carb (off), not the one coming down from the tank (on). It looked on to me. I just wasn't thinking...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Did You Turn The Switch On????????????????*


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

> *Did You Turn The Switch On*


If you're talking about an on/off switch for the ignition, there isn't one on a new 1030 (nor would it help with the flow of fuel).


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I think you have your finger on the problem . . . not getting fuel to the carburetor. 

Did you get this from a dealer, or another source?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

db130 said:


> If you're talking about an on/off switch for the ignition, there isn't one on a new 1030 (nor would it help with the flow of fuel).


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Isn't the key the on/off switch?

My vote is that the fuel shutoff is actually off.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Darryl G said:


> Isn't the key the on/off switch?
> 
> My vote is that the fuel shutoff is actually off.


And still no update from the OP. 🤔


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

JJG723 said:


> And still no update from the OP. 🤔


Most of my equipment takes 3 pulls to start. 2 pulls with the ignition off and 1 with it on.


----------



## Denver mike (11 mo ago)

Thanks for all of your responses. As a novice when it comes to engines, you gave me confidence that fuel should flow from bowl on carburetor when screw is removed and primed. That's what I needed. Knowing this made me look at to fuel line from gas tank to fuel shut off . This meant removing Gas tank.

So here you go...

Hard to believe that a unit from factory would not be tested . PROBLEM. 

When installing the fuel tank at factory you have the off chance of twisting the fuel line causing a kink right were the rubber fuel line connects to fuel tank. something you cant see unless you pull the tank which I did. After removing the tank and seeing the kink, I turned the tank 180 degrees in the other direction and Walla!
No kink...Gas flows. Thanks all! 
This was the first time i reached out to a forum. Hope this helps someone down the line...no pun intended.


----------



## Denver mike (11 mo ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> View attachment 189763


That black Snow blower looks like it on steroids.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Denver mike said:


> Thanks for all of your responses. As a novice when it comes to engines, you gave me confidence that fuel should flow from bowl on carburetor when screw is removed and primed. That's what I needed. Knowing this made me look at to fuel line from gas tank to fuel shut off . This meant removing Gas tank.
> 
> So here you go...
> 
> ...


Glad to see you're up and running, enjoy your new machine! 👍


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Denver mike said:


> Thanks for all of your responses. As a novice when it comes to engines, you gave me confidence that fuel should flow from bowl on carburetor when screw is removed and primed. That's what I needed. Knowing this made me look at to fuel line from gas tank to fuel shut off . This meant removing Gas tank.
> 
> So here you go...
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you got it running. Yeah, that's messed up. 

Where did you get the machine? One of the reasons that I buy my equipment at reputable dealers is because they fire it up and make sure it operates properly before it leaves their shop. That and I have somewhere local to take it to if there are any issues rather than being at the back of the line at some regional service center.


----------



## bobriley101 (11 mo ago)

Denver mike said:


> Hi Friends , i just received my Toro 1030 hd snow blower. excided to say the least especially with snow coming tomorrow.
> 
> I put fresh non ethanol fuel in . Followed starting directions and it will not start. Made sure fuel valve was open.. used electric start ..still wont turn over. I removed carb drain screw from bowl and it doesn't seem to be getting any gas no matter how many times i prime it .Hoses all seem to be connected and know kinks . Has anyone experienced any thing like this or have a suggestion. Any help of course would be greatly appreciated.





Denver mike said:


> Thanks for all of your responses. As a novice when it comes to engines, you gave me confidence that fuel should flow from bowl on carburetor when screw is removed and primed. That's what I needed. Knowing this made me look at to fuel line from gas tank to fuel shut off . This meant removing Gas tank.
> 
> So here you go...
> 
> ...


I just ran into this. Picked up a 1030 at HD still in the crate. It would run as long as the prime would last. When I took off the gas tank sho nuff the gas hose was crimped at the tank. I had to put a small cotter pin on the crimp to uncrimp it and VOILA! She runs great! 

I probably would've run into the same issue if I had had them assemble it because I doubt they would have run it long enough or troubleshooted it and fixed it.

Thanx for posting your problem and resolution!

Great machine!


----------

